# More ... > Exchange and mart >  The SBA Centenary Convention

## gavin

Just a word of thanks to all the traders and organisations who put themselves out to come to the SBA Centenary Convention and show the punters the range of goods and services there are out there.  Here are the ones I can remember:

Thornes:
http://www.thorne.co.uk/ Nice to meet you at last Gill (and Brian of course)

Sherriff:
http://www.bjsherriff.co.uk/

Solway Bee Supplies:
http://www.solwaybeesupplies.co.uk/  Nice to meet you and family too, Jim.

Agri-Nova
http://www.thebeebusiness.co.uk/  Nice to meet you too, Clive.  Great motorised extractor and press you sold us last year.

IBRA
http://www.ibra.org.uk/

The Scottish Government  Steve, Fiona, Alison, Kirsty and anyone I missed, great to see you there.
http://www.scotland.gov.uk/Topics/fa...al-welfare/bee

BIBBA  Terry, John, Pam, Kev, and anyone else - thanks.
http://www.bibba.com/

Bee Craft
http://www.bee-craft.com/

Bumblebee Conservation Trust
http://bumblebeeconservation.org/

Chainbridge Honey Farm - don't suppose that you read the forum often Willie, but it was great to see you.
http://www.chainbridgehoney.co.uk/home.asp

Ewan and Alan from the University of Aberdeen - glad to see you on the forum, Ewan
Karen, Nastja, Chris and others from the University of Dundee, saw the poster but no scientists - don't be shy! 

I'm sure that I've missed some so just drop me a PM or add yourself below.

----------


## Neils

The Central Association of Beekeepers
http://www.cabk.org.uk/

There was also a company supplying Apisuc and other related bee feeds that I had a nice chat with, but I'm sorry to say that I neglected to get the company name and a quick web search has drawn a blank

----------

